# Why is my Java Moss not growing



## Jaap (30 Aug 2014)

Hello

My other plants are doing OK but java moss is dead and dying. Why?






Thanks


----------



## Trevor Pleco (30 Aug 2014)

we need more details about your tank as could be a variety of reasons and where the moss came from for starters, as difficult to kill moss..

I ask where it came from as 'in-vitro micro propagation' plants such as the  Anubias brand, are vulnerable to bacterial and viral infections from the air if the tub is opened and they are not immediately planted underwater, this happened to me with weeping moss and it quickly died in the tank while everything else was flourishing..  

Don't ask me why they are more vulnerable in the tub and why they are not exposed to the same nasties underwater


----------



## Jaap (30 Aug 2014)

All of the information of my tank are here
 http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/33795/

The light is a tmc aquabar 600 55cm from substrate and at 30% light intensity. I dose EI and co2 is through a reactor via pressurised bottle. I can add more co2 since it already build up in the tank. I have a spraybar in the back of the tank comnected to a 1000 l/h filter but not at full power since it will uproot everything. The temperature of the tank is 29 degrees Celsius. 

Rhe java moss came from a friends tank and was fine when i got it.

So any ideas?

Thanks




Trevor Pleco said:


> we need more details about your tank as could be a variety of reasons and where the moss came from for starters, as difficult to kill moss..
> 
> I ask where it came from as 'in-vitro micro propagation' plants such as the  Anubias brand, are vulnerable to bacterial and viral infections from the air if the tub is opened and they are not immediately planted underwater, this happened to me with weeping moss and it quickly died in the tank while everything else was flourishing..
> 
> Don't ask me why they are more vulnerable in the tub and why they are not exposed to the same nasties underwater


----------



## ~firefly~ (30 Aug 2014)

I know exactly why it's dying. It's too warm for it. 29C is 84F. I had java moss growing great up to 80F but in a heatwave it peaked above 82F and the java moss all went brown and perished. This has happened twice now so I'm pretty confident that's your problem.

Why so warm?


----------



## Jaap (30 Aug 2014)

~firefly~ said:


> I know exactly why it's dying. It's too warm for it. 29C is 84F. I had java moss growing great up to 80F but in a heatwave it peaked above 82F and the java moss all went brown and perished. This has happened twice now so I'm pretty confident that's your problem.
> 
> Why so warm?


Will it turn green again?


----------



## ~firefly~ (30 Aug 2014)

Not sure - I had to replace mine. It might if you haven't cooked it completely.


----------



## Jaap (30 Aug 2014)

Ok so i will wait and see what happens....i hope it bounces back now that winter is coming  game of thrones quote


----------



## ~firefly~ (30 Aug 2014)

And you'll turn the heater down, right? Or are you in a very hot country? If so you'll need a cooling system of some sort if you plan on putting fish in there.


----------



## Jaap (30 Aug 2014)

Yes Cyprus is hot...29 is with a fan on all the time...


----------



## Trevor Pleco (30 Aug 2014)

yes agree too warm for moss bud, moss enjoys much cooler..


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Aug 2014)

It wont help your co2 situation either


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Aug 2014)

The temperature has a big impact on almost any plant (although my moss is still growing even with the water temp. at 29-30 degree) also the CO2 goes out of the window faster, you will need more. Your Java moss looks beyond repair though, best to replace it when it gets cooler.


----------

